# Acciona/AT ferries Problem with trailers?



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I have been following posts on AT ferries and prices with interest. I also noted that some of you had got prices for trips much later in the year.
This prompted me to contact the C&CC of which I am a member. The first request was for a crossing outwards in mid December with a return crossing in March. The reply came back with no crossings available yet for March. Ok, so I asked for a one way price in December for
Autotrail 7.3mtrs long 3.2 mtrs high (Good old Camos dome again) + Towing a trailer of 3mtr long 1.5mtrs high (Trailer is a Smart on an A Frame. _NO comments please_ :roll: 
I got this email reply
Further to your e mail *AT ferries do not take bookings for motorhomes with trailers.* However P & O ferries also operate this route. Again we can only quote for the outward journey as P & O Ferries have not scheduled their costs and times for 2008 yet.
Regards
Holiday Operations

Anyone else come up with this problem or have any suggestions please.
Dennis


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

On the crossing we made on Dec. 13th there where 2 motorhomes with trailers, admittley they were not car tranporters merely trailers but never the less they where on the ferry.

Bob


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi bob

When I sent my enquiry in I stated it was a trailer. (the dropdown box does not give option of type of trailer) I did not say at anytime it was a car (the car is not on a trailer) I also wondered why there was an option to enter Motorhome or Motorhome with trailer if they dont' take them. I may contact AT ferries directly now I have some more info, just in case C&CC have got it wrong.
Thanks for reply
Dennis


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dennis, I have just looked on AT ferries web page and it clearly accepts motorhomes and trailers, though you have to state it is a baggage trailer to accept it, P&O do the same booking a towed car as a baggage trailer.

Bob


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi bob
I have just called their booking agents Acciona to Bilbao Ferries
and they confirmed NO TRAILERS whatsover. I tried to call AT ferries directly but the office is closed untiol tomorrow AM. I will report back then.
As I said earlier, it seems silly that on the online booking it gives 2 options Motorhome and Motorhome plus trailer. Which was the way I tried to get quote. When I get to the end of the enquiry it just says no crossings are available.
Dennis


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I have my confirmed booking for my van + trailer. I had difficulty with booking through the website as it kept saying there were no spaces, although I could seemingly book two motorhomes without trailers.

I phoned and they were very helpful. I phoned again a week later to confirm, as my email hadn't arrived, and they again confirmed on the phone. I'll be turning up with my motorhome & trailer as booked!

Go direct - 0870 066 5446 & ask for Kasia 

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi dougie
I tried calling them direct today and they still say no motorhomes with trailers. But what they did say is they would take my booking as................

A large car with a trailer! 

I told them the MH was 7.3 mtrs and the trailer was another 3 mtrs, to which they said they would try it for me as that. 
The price 1 way £410.00 I did not book it at that price. I will try P+O next.
Dennis


----------



## 94685 (May 1, 2005)

we have just salied with acciona, and i pulled my car on a a-frame, with do trouble, apart from my other post, about having to reverse on the ship.
there was plenty of people with cars and trialers on board, dont think you will have a probelm??


----------

